

The dot enter mixtape: d3.js tutorial videos - enjalot
http://enjalot.github.com/dot-enter/

======
egeozcan
Great tutorials! Btw, I find a thumbnail view easier to follow:
[http://vimeo.com/search/sort:alphabetical/format:detail?q=%2...](http://vimeo.com/search/sort:alphabetical/format:detail?q=%22dot%20enter%22)

------
glfomfn
Really nice tutorials, the background music is nice too, the pace is pretty
fast as well which is something you don't usually see on tutorials, however
this is way better than a slow presentation which makes it unbearable to watch
after a point. Never used d3.js before, however i really enjoyed the
tutorials. I ended up watching 3-4 of them and got interested on the library.

The only negative comment i guess i can make (as a suggestion) is that on some
videos the music is a bit high which ends up overlapping with your voice.

~~~
enjalot
thanks, this means a lot because that's exactly what i was going for! i also
figured out how to use screenflow better like 5 videos into the process, so
hopefully the sound will be better balanced from now on.

------
Timmy_C
I like the freestyle music in the background. Makes the videos seem more on-
the-spot.

~~~
enjalot
thanks! it helps me keep on time and makes things a little more fun

------
enoex1
Very cool! D3 was intimidating to me, and personally screencasts similar to
this are helpful when trying to get a broad overview of a library. Even
better, all the code for each video is provided with a live code editor.

------
kmfrk
d3.js tutorials have been sorely lacking. Glad to see you put this up, cheers.

------
streblo
This is so awesome. These are the d3 screencasts I've been waiting for.

------
dccoolgai
Any thoughts on d3 vs raph? I lean towards raph, but d3 looks nice,too.

~~~
enjalot
i haven't played too much with raphael.js, but it seems convenient for vector
drawing, and i hear its pretty quick to get started with. d3 really shines
when it comes to data-driven graphics, and it's a much broader set of tools
for data visualization in the browser. it also has a steeper learning curve,
which i'm trying to alleviate with these videos!

------
dpham
This is cool. What live code editor is that?

~~~
enjalot
it's my project called Tributary <http://enjalot.com>

~~~
TallboyOne
Very very cool project... I will be using this a lot. I put it on my site if
you don't mind :) <http://pineapple.io/resources/tributary>

